# The Sermon of the Pink Swamp, for electronics



## Zeus (Jan 6, 2018)

This piece was finished a couple weeks ago; it's influenced by the use of noise and/or voice (human or animal) sounds as narrative elements (and not just musical sounds). If you like the music, I invite you to subscribe to my channel! There's similar music in there.


----------



## Zeus (Jan 6, 2018)

bump-----------


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Some interesting sounds. What happened right before 3:33? Is that the pause before liftoff?


----------



## Zeus (Jan 6, 2018)

It is sort of a pause. It's designed after the narrator's words to create a passage of emotional uncertainty (strong tension)


----------

